# Gravlines 6 euro



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi well gravlines now charging 6 euro per nite 
.still worth a visit thou cheers mike


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Mike,
Is that both in and out of season? I thought it was 6 Euro Apr-Oct and 3 Euro Nov-Mar (and was actually free when we were there 2 weeks ago).
regards,
Bill


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Gravlines*

Its a pay machine and dosnt mention peak times just says 6 euro for overnight parking all yr round


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

A couple of weeks back the machine had a notice on it saying 6 euros per night summer and 3 euros a night from Oct to March

RD


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes 6 and 3 covered here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1159496.html#1159496


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh dear ! I must have missed the machine.
Where about is it ?
So I can be sure to pay next time.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

That will add €3 to our return trip to the UK next March.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Oh dear ! I must have missed the machine.
> Where about is it ?


If you stand with your back to the boats, and face the line of motorhomes and the town behind, it's on the right, at the end of the line of vans, near to the car workshop.

I thought it was free out of season? That's what (I thought) I read a couple of weeks ago.

Gerald


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

pictures in my galleries below show that even €6 is a steal and might stop the long stay set up home campers


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Shame they are now charging but I think you can expect this to happen to many aires due to the financial situation. Even so €6 is steep I think given you will also have to pay for services (I bet). The glory days of touring France are coming to an end!


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all, we stayed at Gravelines on the 29th of November (last Week)
for a few hours in a howling gale and a sticker on the machine said "gratuit". 

Harry


----------

